# The Joke Thread



## Trucker19 (Aug 15, 2015)

I made this thread because I love jokes and I thought it would be fun. So please no inappropriate jokes, no cursing. Thank you and have FUN!!!. I also have this game on BYC.


----------



## Trucker19 (Aug 15, 2015)

What do you get when you cross a elephant with a dog.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Sep 9, 2015)

Dunno.... what do you get?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 20, 2016)

Is an onion the only fruit that makes people cry?


----------

